# In dash radio trim



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a Sony Xplod head unit, and I had someone break the trim around the radio so now there is an ugly gap between the ac box and the radio and you can see inside the dash. I ordered a new collar from Sony for the radio head but when i tried to install it the console trim that fits on our car (99 sentra) keeps getting in the way and i can't put the trim back on. Is there a certain part I should use or what. Any info would be great.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You shouldn't use the Sony trim ring. Sentras use a mounting system called ISO-mounting, which uses the factory brackets, and thus, no DIN cage and no trim ring. Sounds like you need to a new bezel from Nissan.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow.

Thanks allot, I was killin gmyself trying to find the right ring. WHere can I get a new mounting bracket and how much will it cost? Thanks allot.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan will have the mounting brackets, the pocket that goes under the radio, and the bezel. Not sure on the price of each, as I've never really had to order any B14 parts.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Back to the stealership I guess.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Depending on what you need, the boneyard might have what you're looking for. A lot of those cars have been scavenged, but any B14 will have exactly the parts you're looking for, with the exeption of the pocket, if you need one. Only a '95-'97 would have those.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

samo- is the pocket your referring to the "cubby hole" DIN slot under the radio...if so you can take those out of a 98 sentra as well


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I mean. I wasn't aware the '98s also had the single-DIN stereo. Must have been a '99-only thing.

The pocket is also available from many stereo stores. Just don't let them try to sell you a Toyota pocket - it won't work.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whoa. i thought all b-14s had em. what do the 99's have instead of the hole?


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

99 Sentras come with a stock double din cd player, well ateast mine did. I had the limited edition so I don't remember if it came with different stuff. I had to get the Nissan kit which came with the pocket when I installed my single Din Sony cd player.


----------

